# New Moderators



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello everyone,

After a lengthy search and having discussions with many of you, we have finally added new members to our SM moderating team. 

Please join with me in congratulating the following users:

Lacie's Mom
Hunter's Mom
Katkoota
MaggieH

With these four wonderful individuals, we have met the goals we set out when the search began for new moderators. As a bonus, I think we managed to cover a number of different time zones to help us fight off these spammers.

Congrats again!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome! thank you.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Excellent!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations Ladies!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!! Congratulations ladies.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoo


----------



## Amandasc88 (Sep 8, 2011)

:chili::aktion033: YAY!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Yahooooooo Congratulations :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Congrats! Not sure why I wasn't considered but I guess you had your reasons. Hope this works out for the best of the forum.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

admin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> After a lengthy search and having discussions with many of you, we have finally added new members to our SM moderating team.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Yung. 

Congratulations and thank you to Lynn, Erin, Kat, and Maggie. :tender:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats! You new mods are brave souls.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

YEY!!!! :chili::chili::chili: Congrats ladies! :thumbsup:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks ladies. We will have to be on our best behavior!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

admin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> After a lengthy search and having discussions with many of you, we have finally added new members to our SM moderating team.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, Yung! This is good news and I think you did a great job picking the moderators.:blush:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you ladies for volunteering you time.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Cosy said:


> Congrats! You new mods are brave souls.


I don't know if it's bravery or just sheer madness but hopefully I have do my part to keep SM spam free


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Very good selection. :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I don't know if it's bravery or just sheer madness but *hopefully I have do my part to keep SM spam free*


same here. 

i realized that hitting 'ban' to spams is fun.....:HistericalSmiley:.....no but really, they were plain annoying...feels so good to get rid of them:chili: 

I also love it that there are three wonderful people to do it with me as mods. We are five in total, so it is to the better


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats!!! A really great choice of mods. :chili::chili: and I love different time zones so there's always someone on watch. Oh and I'm a big "report spam" culprit. Yung will attest to it but I can't stand it. :shocked: 
So do you all have to get tested on the rules? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Congrats!!! A really great choice of mods. :chili::chili: and I love different time zones so there's always someone on watch. Oh and I'm a big "report spam" culprit. Yung will attest to it but I can't stand it. :shocked:
> So do you all have to get tested on the rules? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Oh, yes ... I think I heard we start testing them right now.:HistericalSmiley::hiding:

Just kidding. I know better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh no - I need to study! Not good with tests!

We'll do our very best to keep up with everything! I should be getting my instructions soon so I'm looking forward to helping out. (I feel like I'm 16 getting the keys to my mom's car all over again - oops - should I admit that?):blink:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

WOOOHOOO:chili::chili: That is great!! Congrats to all of you wonderful ladies!!! Now if I can just find the time to get back into this wonderful forum. xoxoxo


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh how wonderful congratulations ladies and thank you so much for being so helpful and sweet :wub::wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Fabulous news about a fabulous group of ladies!!  Congratulations and see you all on the boards.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> So do you all have to get tested on the rules? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Oh my! more tests :w00t: better start studying for this one then...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

maggieh said:


> (I feel like I'm 16 getting the keys to my mom's car all over again - oops - should I admit that?):blink:


LOL Maggie ... I know how it feels. 

We'll sure do our best


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you, Yung. I think you made excellent choices. So many would have made great moderators. I don't know how you were able to narrow them down. I, too, was wondering if there was going to be testing.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OOHHH I love all 4 of the new mods!!!! And I especially like your fancy smancy neon green highlighted names! Very COOL ladies!!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Dang I've not been able to keep up here on SM much at all lately and I had no idea we were even talking about getting new mods! LOVE all you ladies. :wub: Not sure if congrats are in order or....good luck? :innocent: :HistericalSmiley:

LOL..Tammy...fancy smancy neon green names. Personally I think they need to be even fancier. Like purple, pink & green flower print or something. B)


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just now seeing this......Congratulations to the girls......I know you will do your best!!! Great choices and we needed them so badly!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks ladies..and congratulations too!:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Oh no - I need to study! Not good with tests!
> 
> We'll do our very best to keep up with everything! I should be getting my instructions soon so I'm looking forward to helping out. (I feel like I'm 16 getting the keys to my mom's car all over again - oops - should I admit that?):blink:





Katkoota said:


> Oh my! more tests :w00t: better start studying for this one then...


Yes, Tammy - I noticed the green names too. Well, green is for go. :thumbsup: Hmmm do they turn RED if they're angry with us?? :w00t: Kind of like mood rings.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

great choice of wonderful ladies


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations!! What a great set of moderators!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ I don't know if I should give congrats, or condolences :HistericalSmiley:

Good Luck Ladies!! :aktion033:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sorry i missed this ,congrats to all ,


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats to all new mods!! woohoo!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------

